# All In One Beer Pump!!!



## Pumpkinman (Feb 5, 2013)

If you make beer, or bottle skeeter pee in beer bottles and own an All In One Pump, make sure that you contact Steve and order the beer bottling attachment!
I bottles 2 cases of beer in no time at all! 
The All in One is the best investment that I have made for making Wine and beer!

Steve...you rock my friend!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks Tom - 
I was asked awhile ago if I could come up with a bottling attachement that also could do beer,since the opening of the beer bottle was a different size. I personally have never tried it on beer, so it is nice to hear that it is working well for you.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 10, 2013)

You nailed it on the head my friend!!


----------



## Grasshopper (Feb 11, 2013)

*You can fill beer bottles with the wine attachment*

I got both the beer and wine bottling attachments when I bought my All-in-One last year and have used both. However, I have also used the wine filler on beer bottles as I fill a 6 pack or two of wine this way to use as samples and splits. When doing this, I hold the oversized stopper on the beer bottle top so that it makes a good enough seal for the vacuum to pull the wine into the bottle. Then when the bottle is filled into the neck I cock the stopper to break the seal and this allows the liquid to return to the carboy down to the fill level. This works for me provided I haven't sampled too much product prior to filling these last bottles.

I also want to say that the all-in-one pump is the best investment I have made for a "non-essential" piece of wine/beer equipment. (Non-essential in that you can get by without one but you will never understand why you did once you get it). It is well worth its new price and Steve's customer service is second to none.


----------



## tatud4life (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey Steve, I pplan on kegging my beer once I start brewing. Do you have a way to use the all in one pump to keg with? Or is there an aspect of kegging that I do not understand just yet? I am still looking into homebrewing, so I am not real familiar with all the processes yet.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 5, 2013)

Marc just siphon it into your Corny keg.


----------



## tatud4life (Apr 5, 2013)

Can I use the pump? Or gravity feed? I have read that starting the siphon manually can transfer bacteria to the brew from your mouth and that is not a good thing. Like with wine making, I have a lot of questions about homebrewing. LOL


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 5, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Marc just siphon it into your Corny keg.



Naw, Pump it!!!

Played around with an AI1 with corny kegs, its a breeze!

See this thread, any questions, just ask!
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/allinone-wine-pump-now-beer-37221/


----------



## tatud4life (Apr 5, 2013)

Awesome!!! Thanks Doug!!


----------

